# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Νοιώθω τόσο πολύ πληγωμένη που με εγκατέλειψε ο πατέρας μου...

## Marilyn

Έχω περάσει τόσα πολλά στην παιδική μου ηλικία...συγχωρέστε με αν σας δίνω την εντύπωση ότι προσπαθώ να το παίξω θύμα για να με λυπηθουν, αλλά ειλικρινά έχω φτάσει στα όρια μου.
Έχω να δω τον πατέρα μου από τότε που τον χώρισε η μάνα μου λόγω βίαιης συμπεριφοράς...πρέπει να ήμουν γύρω στα δύο όταν έγινε αυτό. 
Δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο πολύ ΚΕΝΗ νοιώθω μέσα μου τώρα, πόσο πολύ στερημένη και εγκαταλελειμένη νοιώθω! 
Από τότε δεν έχει ενδιαφερθεί ούτε μια φορά να δει τι κάνω...ούτε ένα τηλέφωνο , τίποτα! Η πλήρης αδιαφορία!
Το θέμα είναι πως τώρα που έχω φτάσει στα είκοσι πια, βιώνω κάθε μέρα τις συνέπειες αυτής της στέρησης.
Κάθε φορά που βλέπω έξω στο δρόμο ένα παιδί με τον πατέρα του, με πιάνει ένα ακατάσχετο αίσθημα ζήλειας και ορισμένες φορές δεν μπορώ να συγκρατηθώ και ξεσπάω σε κλάματα...δεν μπορώ καν να πω την λέξη πατέρας...
Το άλλο που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι με ελκύουν οι πολύ μεγαλύτεροι άντρες. 
Τώρα τελευταία έχω πάθει εμμονή με έναν καθηγητή μου απ'τη σχολή, ο οποίος είναι γύρω στα σαράντα, παντρεμένος με παιδιά...
Του έχω δείξει ότι μου αρέσει και νομίζω ότι και αυτός ενδιαφέρεται και θέλει να προχωρήσει μαζί μου. 
Ξέρω όμως ότι δεν θα μου δώσει αυτό που ζητάω! Ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να νοιαστεί για μένα πραγματικά, ούτε να με αγαπήσει σαν τα παιδιά του και αυτό με πονάει πολύ! 
Εκείνος δεν γνωρίζει τίποτα από όλα αυτά και νομίζει ότι απλά μου αρέσει.
Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω για να λύνω μία μία τις νευρώσεις που έχω...η ζωή μου έχει γίνει ανυπόφορη πλέον. Νομίζω ότι είναι προτιμότερο να τρελαθώ για να ξεχάσω τη βαθιά θλίψη και τον πόνο που έχω...
Ζητάω βοήθεια!

----------


## Συνήθεια

Θα κάνεις τη ζωή σου ακόμα πιο δύσκολη εάν μπεις σε σχέση με τον καθηγητή σου. Θα ματώσεις. Πρόσεχε.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Να σε αγαπήσει σαν τα παιδιά του δεν γίνεται... Θα έχει άλλη μορφή η αγάπης σας που αν την είχε με τα παιδιά του θα ήταν άρρωστο. Δεν θα σου πω να μην κάνεις κάτι αν και εγώ συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω σχόλιο. Κάνε ότι θέλεις, αν μπορείς κ θέλεις να είσαι το τρίτο πρόσωπο σε μια σχέση να είσαι. Την αγάπη του πατέρα σου δεν θα την βρεις σε ερωτικές σχέσεις. Σε ερωτικές σχέσεις θα βρεις αγάπη, υποστήριξη κτλ . Αν χρειάζεσαι μια πατρική φιγούρα ίσως κάποιος παππούς αν υπάρχει θα μπορούσε να παίξει αυτόν τον ρόλο. Εγώ θα ήθελα να σου πω να σε προσέχεις και σκέψου μήπως αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις με τον καθηγητή σου είναι για πληγωθείς και να πονέσεις ως τιμωρία του εαυτού σου... Να ζητήσεις βοήθεια !!! Η σχολή σου θα έχει γραφείο ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης ...

----------


## Marilyn

> Να σε αγαπήσει σαν τα παιδιά του δεν γίνεται... Θα έχει άλλη μορφή η αγάπης σας που αν την είχε με τα παιδιά του θα ήταν άρρωστο. Δεν θα σου πω να μην κάνεις κάτι αν και εγώ συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω σχόλιο. Κάνε ότι θέλεις, αν μπορείς κ θέλεις να είσαι το τρίτο πρόσωπο σε μια σχέση να είσαι. Την αγάπη του πατέρα σου δεν θα την βρεις σε ερωτικές σχέσεις. Σε ερωτικές σχέσεις θα βρεις αγάπη, υποστήριξη κτλ . Αν χρειάζεσαι μια πατρική φιγούρα ίσως κάποιος παππούς αν υπάρχει θα μπορούσε να παίξει αυτόν τον ρόλο. Εγώ θα ήθελα να σου πω να σε προσέχεις και σκέψου μήπως αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις με τον καθηγητή σου είναι για πληγωθείς και να πονέσεις ως τιμωρία του εαυτού σου... Να ζητήσεις βοήθεια !!! Η σχολή σου θα έχει γραφείο ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης ...




Ποια αγάπη? Το μόνο που θέλει από μένα είναι να περάσει καλά μαζί μου, αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ, και αυτό χωρίς καμία διάρκεια...
Το θέμα δεν είναι αυτός ο άνθρωπος, αλλά το γεγονός ότι η ανάγκη μου για ασφάλεια και στοργή ουσιαστικά με αναγκάζει να κάνω πράγματα χωρίς να το θέλω, είναι ψυχαναγκαστικό...Ασε που νοιώθω και ενοχές και από πάνω που προκαλώ έναν παντρεμένο! 
Δεν είναι ωραίος τρόπος να ξεκινάει κανείς τη ζωή του έτσι...

----------


## kerasi

Αν μπορουσες να μιλησεις με φαδερ απο κοντα τι θα θελες να τον πεις?

----------


## Marilyn

Δεν ξέρω...αναλόγως πώς θα αντιδρούσε ο ίδιος. 
Ξέρεις, πιστεύω πως θα τα συγχωρούσα όλα και θα τον αποδεχόμουν χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη σε περίπτωση που έδειχνε ένα υποτυπώδες σημάδι ενδιαφέροντος. Ακούγεται κάπως απελπιστικό, αλλά έτσι είναι...

----------


## kerasi

Ολα αυτα τα χρονια ποια ειναι η σχεση του με τη μανα σου? Μιλανε? Εχουν επαφες? Διαζυγιο υπαρχει? Τα φραγκα που λεει ο νομος τα δινει? Και εφτιαξε ξανα τη ζωη του?

----------


## Marilyn

Αν και είχαν πάρει διαζύγιο τότε, διατροφή δεν δόθηκε ποτέ μιας και η μητέρα μου βασανίστηκε πολύ από αυτόν τον άνθρωπο και απλά ήθελε να προχωρήσει στη ζωή της! Ειλικρινά δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα για το που μπορεί να βρίσκεται.
Η μάνα μου, μου έχει πει τα χειρότερα γι'αυτόν. Ότι δηλαδή στην αρχή την είχε δει στη φοιτητική εστία, του άρεσε, την πήρε απόμερα και τη βίασε...
Και ύστερα αναγκάστηκε να τον παντρευτεί λόγω πίεσης που δέχτηκε από τους γονείς της γιατί γνώριζαν την οικογένειά του...

----------


## Αναζητηση

Ενας τόσο αδιάφορος πατέρας τι μπορούσε να σου δώσει από κοντά, τόσο σ' εσένα, όσο και τη μητέρα σου ??
Σκέψου τι ενδοοικογενειακή βία, κακοποίηση, βιασμούς, τσακωμούς υπάρχουν γύρω μας και τα παιδιά που την βιώνουν στο πετσί τους.
Γευσου τη ζωή σου, άσε τον εαυτό σου να ζήσει, να ερωτευτεί, να κάνει φίλους, σχέδια.
Οταν έρθει η στιγμή του ΔΙΚΟΥ σου άνδρα -όχι το υποκατάτατο του γονιού- τότε θα αφήσεις πίσω σου το τραύμα σου. Στο μέγιστο του δυνατού, φυσικά.
Αρχισε να αναζητας τον εαυτό σου, όχι τον γονιό σου!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λο1πον... τυχαινει να ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα αφου με το πατερα μου ειμαι πολυ μακρυα εστω και αν ζουμε στο ιδιο σπιτι γιατι απλα δε ταιριαζουμε σα χαρακτηρες... ενταξει δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο εχει συμβει σε αρκετους ανθρωπους.. μια ζωη πχ ελεγε πως δεν εχει παιδι ενω ηταν παρων απων ειχε εξαφανιστει μια ζωη και μετα αφου μεγαλωσα θυμιθηκε οτι δεν εχει παιδι.. λοιπον εμενα δε με απασχολει πια αυτο το θεμα το βλεπω οτι βρεξει ας κατεβασει εντελως...δε γινετε να τεριαζεις με ολους αυτο συμβενει παντου.. οστοσο συμβενει συχνα αυτο στους ανθρωπους να ζητουν αυτο που δεν εχουν και αυτο που εχουν να μη το βλεπουν

----------


## ftatl

κι εγω δεν το γνωρισα ποτε μου σε καταλαβαινω πως νοιωθεις δεν ειναι μονο το κενο που σου αφηνει αυτη η απουσια αλλα και ανασφαλεια. το θεμα ειναι οτι ξερεις τι ανθρωπος ειναι και για ποιο λογο δεν βρισκεται στη ζωη τη δικη σου και της μαμας σου πιστεψε με ειναι για καλο, ειναι καλυτερα να μην τον εχεις παρα να τον εχεις και να σας κακομεταχειριζεται. Σκεψου πως εχεις τη μαμα σου μπορει να μην σου καλυπτει το κενο του πατερα σου αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικη απο αυτον. Οσο για το θεμα με τον καθηγητη κανε μεταβολη μονο κακο μπορει να σου κανει μια τετοια σχεση μονο τη ψευδαισθηση οτι θα σε αγαπαει και θα σε στηριξει τιποτα αλλο δεν θα σου προσφερει.

----------


## skata

ΜΑΚΡΥΑ από τους μεγαλύτερους...μακρυά

----------


## smigol

Άκου κορίτσι μου....θα πρέπει να προσπεράσεις το γεγονός που σε έχει σημαδέψει και να προχωρήσεις στην ζωή σου! Κάποιοι άνθρωποι σαν τον πατέρα σου είναι πολύ "λίγοι" για να κάνουν οικογένεια και ως τέτοιοι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται. Δεν σου λέω να ξεχάσεις αυτό που σου έχει κάνει....αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ! Θυμό θα έχεις μέσα σου *πάντα*. Σου λέω όμως να μην το αφήσεις να σε επηρεάσει τόσο ώστε να γίνει ο οδηγός σου στην ζωή σου και σε οδηγήσει σε λάθη που ενδεχομένως να μετανιώσεις στο μέλλον.

----------


## Δρυάδα

Όχι ρε γαμώτο...

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθάει καθόλου, αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω. Αυτή η πληγή, η πατρική φιγούρα που ποτέ δεν είχες, ξέρω πόσο πονάει. Εγώ τον είχα τον δικό μου, αλλά πάντα ζήλευα τα άλλα παιδιά που... είχαν πατέρα. Ήταν σαν αν μην είχα: όχι, ήταν χειρότερα. 

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν έχω καμιά σοφία να μοιραστώ μαζί σου,α φού κι εγώ το ίδιο απελπισμένη είμαι, πώς θα ξεπεράσω τα τραύματα που μου κατάφερε σε όλη μου τη ζωή (κυρίως όλη την παιδική και εφηβική ηλικία, γιατί τα άλλα, ε, ενήλικη είμαι, θα τα ξεπερνούσα αν δεν υπήρχε η προϊστορία). Απλά ήθελα να σου πω ότι σε καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## Diana1982

> Αν μπορουσες να μιλησεις με φαδερ απο κοντα τι θα θελες να τον πεις?


kerasi σταματα τα βορειοελλαδίτικα..."να τον πεις"

----------


## Diana1982

................................................

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου πολοοι εχουν αυτο το κενο οπως εγω ....

----------


## Eagle guy

Αυτά που έγραψες σε εμάς πες τα ακριβώς έτσι και σε ένα ψυχολόγο. Ο πόνος που νιώθεις μπορεί να περάσει με τον καιρό αλλά αυτό θα γίνει αν είσαι ευχαριστημένη με τη ζωή σου. Το πρίσμα που βλέπεις τα πράγματα είναι επηρεασμένο από αυτό το πρόβλημα και μπορεί να σε οδηγεί σε λάθος αποφάσεις, όπως αυτός ο καθηγητής. Προσπάθησε να δεις τον κόσμο όπως θα τον έβλεπες αν σε αγαπούσε ο πατέρας σου, δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά ένας ψυχολόγος μπορεί να σε καθοδηγήσει. Εμένα μουπε πως από τα προβλήματα που είχα περάσει έχω μια κοσμοθεωρία που με κάνει να μη βλέπω την πραγματικότητα και να τα βλέπω όλα διαφορετικά και προσπαθώ να το λύσω.

----------


## Gamer85

Βασικα και εγω που μεγαλωσα χωρις πατερα, ωρες ωρες νοιώθω μεγαλη οργη προς τους αντρες. Ειδικα προς το αγορι μου αν και δεν μου χει κανει τιποτα, μερικες φορες απλα θελω να τον κανω να πονεσει. Του θυμωνω χωρις λογο, τον υποψιάζομαι συνεχως ότι μπορει να απιστησει και διαφορα τετοια καλα... Παντως ολο αυτό είναι πολύ ψυχοφθορο και δεν ξερω πως μπορει να το ξεπερασει κανεις...

----------


## JohnT

Κι εγώ που τον είχα τον πατέρα μου, καλύτερα να μην τον είχα γνωρίσει ποτε. Αλκοολικός και ενδοοικογενειακή βία καθημερινή υπόθεση. Το κακό για πολλές γυναίκες, όπως έγραψε και η Oedipuscomplex, είναι ότι η έλλειψη και παραμέληση από τον πατέρα σας δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα και κατά κάποιο τρόπο προσπαθείτε κάθε άντρα που μπαίνει στη ζωή σας να τον κάνετε να πονέσει για να εκδικηθείτε τον πατέρα σας. Το βίωσα μέσα σε μια σχέση με τέτοια περίπτωση και πραγματικά ο τρόπος που συμπεριφέρεστε πονάει πολύ και πάνω απ' όλα είναι αδικος. η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι απαραίτητη σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Gamer85

> Κι εγώ που τον είχα τον πατέρα μου, καλύτερα να μην τον είχα γνωρίσει ποτε. Αλκοολικός και ενδοοικογενειακή βία καθημερινή υπόθεση. Το κακό για πολλές γυναίκες, όπως έγραψε και η Oedipuscomplex, είναι ότι η έλλειψη και παραμέληση από τον πατέρα σας δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα και κατά κάποιο τρόπο προσπαθείτε κάθε άντρα που μπαίνει στη ζωή σας να τον κάνετε να πονέσει για να εκδικηθείτε τον πατέρα σας. Το βίωσα μέσα σε μια σχέση με τέτοια περίπτωση και πραγματικά ο τρόπος που συμπεριφέρεστε πονάει πολύ και πάνω απ' όλα είναι αδικος. η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι απαραίτητη σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


Ποσο αντεξες στη σχεση σου αυτή ? Τι εκανε η κοπελα σου δηλ και καταλαβες ότι εχει θεματα ? Σε μενα η ανασφαλεια μου βγαινει δυο φορες τον μηνα, και ξεσπαω στο αγορι μου και του θυμωνω για ακυρα πραγματα πχ για τις πρωην του. Και μετα κλαιω με τις ωρες γιατι φοβάμαι ότι θα με αφησει.

----------


## JohnT

> Ποσο αντεξες στη σχεση σου αυτή ? Τι εκανε η κοπελα σου δηλ και καταλαβες ότι εχει θεματα ? Σε μενα η ανασφαλεια μου βγαινει δυο φορες τον μηνα, και ξεσπαω στο αγορι μου και του θυμωνω για ακυρα πραγματα πχ για τις πρωην του. Και μετα κλαιω με τις ωρες γιατι φοβάμαι ότι θα με αφησει.


Αυτό κράτησε μερικούς μήνες, αλλα για να πω την αλήθεια δεν είμαι και εγώ άτομο που φτιάχνει μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις, είμαι άστατος γενικά και προσπαθώ να το λύσω. Τέλος πάντων. Το θέμα είναι ότι η κοπέλα μου το είχε πει από μονη της στις αρχές ότι έχει τέτοιο κόλλημα με το πατέρα της και γι αυτό έχει χαλάσει άσχημα οποιες σχέσεις είχε μέχρι τώρα. Ότι χωρίς να το θέλει εκδικείται όλους τους άντρες. Αυτό που διέκρινα ήταν μια απίστευτη ανασφάλεια για την εγκατάλειψη. Ότι όλοι είτε είναι φίλοι είτε σύντροφοι θα την αφήσουν κάποια στιγμή. Επίσης επεδίωκε πολλές φορες να με κάνει να ζηλέψω, προφανώς για να νιώσει ότι έχει τη προσοχή μου. Αλλα το χειρότερο ήταν οι εκρήξεις ζήλιας. Απίστευτες εκρήξεις ζήλιας για ειλικρινά ανούσια πράγματα. Ακόμα και για ιστορίες με πρώην όπως είπες κι εσύ. Μέχρι και για 2-3 χρονια πριν γνωριστούμε με αυτήν. Ζήλια με βαρείς χαρακτηρισμούς χωρίς στην ουσία να έχω κάνει τίποτα. Και μετά κλάματα, "συγγνώμη", "είμαι κακός άνθρωπος", "σ' αγαπάω" κλπ κλπ. Και όλο αυτό το σκηνικό ένας ατέλειωτος κύκλος να επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς.

----------


## Gamer85

> Αυτό κράτησε μερικούς μήνες, αλλα για να πω την αλήθεια δεν είμαι και εγώ άτομο που φτιάχνει μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις, είμαι άστατος γενικά και προσπαθώ να το λύσω. Τέλος πάντων. Το θέμα είναι ότι η κοπέλα μου το είχε πει από μονη της στις αρχές ότι έχει τέτοιο κόλλημα με το πατέρα της και γι αυτό έχει χαλάσει άσχημα οποιες σχέσεις είχε μέχρι τώρα. Ότι χωρίς να το θέλει εκδικείται όλους τους άντρες. Αυτό που διέκρινα ήταν μια απίστευτη ανασφάλεια για την εγκατάλειψη. Ότι όλοι είτε είναι φίλοι είτε σύντροφοι θα την αφήσουν κάποια στιγμή. Επίσης επεδίωκε πολλές φορες να με κάνει να ζηλέψω, προφανώς για να νιώσει ότι έχει τη προσοχή μου. Αλλα το χειρότερο ήταν οι εκρήξεις ζήλιας. Απίστευτες εκρήξεις ζήλιας για ειλικρινά ανούσια πράγματα. Ακόμα και για ιστορίες με πρώην όπως είπες κι εσύ. Μέχρι και για 2-3 χρονια πριν γνωριστούμε με αυτήν. Ζήλια με βαρείς χαρακτηρισμούς χωρίς στην ουσία να έχω κάνει τίποτα. Και μετά κλάματα, "συγγνώμη", "είμαι κακός άνθρωπος", "σ' αγαπάω" κλπ κλπ. Και όλο αυτό το σκηνικό ένας ατέλειωτος κύκλος να επαναλαμβάνεται συνεχώς.


Πωω ρε συ..ειναι σαν να με περιγραφεις ακριβως! Αυτά κανω και εγω στη σχεση μου, και το αγορι μου τα δεχεται χωρις να παραπονιεται. Να δουμε μεχρι ποσο... Πιστεψε με όταν εχει μια γυναικα καποια τραυματα απτο παρελθον, πρωτα απ'ολα υποφερει η ιδια. Ποναει η ψυχη της..ΔΕΝ της αρεσει αυτό που κανει αλλα οι πληγες της είναι τοσο βαθιες που μερικες φορες βγαινει εκτος ελεγχου. Και οταν το κανει αισθάνεται πολλες τυψεις και ο φοβος εγκατάλειψης διογκώνεται ακομα περισσοτερο...

----------


## cherrybanana

ξερω παιδια που χασανε τον πατερα τους ή τους εγκατελειψε και παντα ολα ειχανε μια περιεργη συμπεριφορα.Ειναι κατι που πληγωνει το ξερω αλλα δεν ειμαι σε θεση να καταλαβω πως,καλυτερα να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο κοντινα σου προσωπα.Το οτι σε ελκυουν οι μεγαλυτεροι αντρες δεν ειναι τυχαιο,ψαχνεις σε αυτους το υποκαταστατο του πατερα σου και νομιζω οτι και η ιδια το ξερεις αυτο.Αλλα προσεχε που θα πεσεις γιατι αυτη η περιπτωση με τον καθηγητη σου is not a good topic

----------


## Diana1982

Αν και η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα έχει πάνω από 2 μήνες να απαντήσει στο θέμα ωστόσο είναι καλό που απαντάμε σε διάφορα θέματα και έτσι βοηθιούνται και άλλα άτομα....
Ναι έχει κάποια σχέση αυτό με την έλλειψη πατέρα που μας περιγράφει η θεματοθέτρια και την επιλογή της σε μεγαλύτερους άνδρες...το έζησα και εγώ-όχι μόνο σαν ανάγκη ερωτικής σχέσης-αλλά και σαν γνωριμία με μεγαλύτερους άνδρες απλά και μόνο για να υποκαταστήσω το κενο.

Αλλά πραγματικά δεν πρέπει να απογοητευόμαστε....βλέπουμε και άλλους ανθρώπους που ενώ είχαν πρότυπο πατέρα-μπορεί να πόνεσαν και περισσότερο από κάποιους που δεν είχαμε....
υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα δίπλα μας....που αποδεικνύουν αυτό που λέω-γι αυτό και το λέω επειδή το έχω δει.
Υπάρχουν πατεράδες η και μητέρες ακόμα που στην ουσία δεν αγαπάνε τα παιδιά τους και τα φέρνουν στον κόσμο μόνο και μόνο επειδή το κάνει η κοινωνία...
Βρε δεν μας χέζει η κοινωνία-τα έρμα τα παιδάκια που θα γίνουν δυστυχισμένοι άνθρωποι τί φταίνε;;;

Τελοσπάντων ποτέ δεν ξέρεις που θα είσαι ευτυχισμένος....και να πω και κάτι άλλο...
Γνωρίζω μια κοπέλα συμμαθήτρια παλια.....που σαν οικογενειακό status είναι πολύ καλά και αυτό φαίνεται.....

Ηταν και αυτή και η αδερφή της καλές μαθήτριες-οι γονείς τους τα πήγαιναν καλά-είχαν από πάντα οικονομική ευχέρεια....μένουν σε εξοχικό σπίτι...

Από την άλλη όμως αυτή η κοπέλα ήταν πάντα χοντρούλα και ασχημούλα....όλα της τα χρόνια πάλευε με τα κιλά και οι πιο κακοήθεις επειδή η μύτη της ήταν άσχημη την φώναζαν miss Piggy.

Οπότε ποτέ δεν ξέρουμε ποιος άνθρωπος ζει καλά και ποιος ζει άσχημα-για αυτη την κοπέλα που τα έχει όλα αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα που την πονάει.....!
Ολοι έχουμε κάτι που μας βασανίζει και για τον καθένα είναι πολύ σοβαρό και ας υπάρχουν θέματα που είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρά από τα δικά μας...
"Χρέος" μας είναι να προσπαθούμε να βρούμε λύση στο πρόβλημα για να γίνουμε όσο μπορούμε περισσότερο χαρούμενοι...

Ασχετο έπιασε ζέστη-θα την κάνω σιγα σιγα για την πλαζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ

----------


## Gamer85

> Αν και η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα έχει πάνω από 2 μήνες να απαντήσει στο θέμα ωστόσο είναι καλό που απαντάμε σε διάφορα θέματα και έτσι βοηθιούνται και άλλα άτομα....


Bασικα για να πω την αληθεια εγω το ειχα αναρτησει αυτό το θεμα απλα μετα ειχα ξεχασει τον κωδικο και ετσι εφτιαξα αλλον λογαριασμο!

----------


## Diana1982

> Bασικα για να πω την αληθεια εγω το ειχα αναρτησει αυτό το θεμα απλα μετα ειχα ξεχασει τον κωδικο και ετσι εφτιαξα αλλον λογαριασμο!


ΟΚ τότε ακόμα καλύτερα
αλλά αυτό το ψευδώνυμο με το οιδιπόδειο....δεν μου πολυαρέσει φιλενάδα.

----------


## Gamer85

> ΟΚ τότε ακόμα καλύτερα
> αλλά αυτό το ψευδώνυμο με το οιδιπόδειο....δεν μου πολυαρέσει φιλενάδα.


γιατι δεν σου αρεσει ?

----------


## Diana1982

Γιατί πρέπει σιγα σιγά να ξεφυγεις από το οιδιπόδειο σύμπλεγμα και να κοιτάξεις να φτιάξεις τη δικιά σου ζωή όμορφη-όλοι πληγωθήκαμε που μας παράτησαν οι γονείς μας,αλλά πρέπει να το ξεπεράσουμε απλώς!

----------


## Gamer85

> Γιατί πρέπει σιγα σιγά να ξεφυγεις από το οιδιπόδειο σύμπλεγμα και να κοιτάξεις να φτιάξεις τη δικιά σου ζωή όμορφη-όλοι πληγωθήκαμε που μας παράτησαν οι γονείς μας,αλλά πρέπει να το ξεπεράσουμε απλώς!


Δεν νομιζω να είμαι ικανη να ξεπερασω τη νευρωση που εχω μονη μου. Θα χρειαστω τη βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου. Αλλα δυστυχως αυτή την περιοδο της ζωης μου δεν εχω την οικονομικη ευχερεια για τέτοιες 'πολυτελειες' ...

----------


## Diana1982

> Δεν νομιζω να είμαι ικανη να ξεπερασω τη νευρωση που εχω μονη μου. Θα χρειαστω τη βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου. Αλλα δυστυχως αυτή την περιοδο της ζωης μου δεν εχω την οικονομικη ευχερεια για τέτοιες 'πολυτελειες' ...


Παίρνεις κάτι να σε βοηθήσει κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό ίσως;

----------


## Gamer85

> Παίρνεις κάτι να σε βοηθήσει κάποιο αντικαταθλιπτικό ίσως;


Όχι δεν παιρνω τιποτα. Ειχα παει σε μια ψυχολογο του ΚΨΥ και με ειχε βαλει να κανω καποια τεστ και μου βρηκε μονο μια μελαγχολια. Αν και δεν είμαι σιγουρη ότι οντως ετσι είναι. Μου ελεγε ότι για να διαγνωστεί σε καποιον καταθλιψη πρεπει να εχει κανει ακραια πραγματα πχ να μην μπορει να σηκωθεί απτο κρεβατι, να μην τρωει, να εχει κανει αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας κλπ.

----------


## Diana1982

Καλά μην γινόμαστε ακραίοι....προφανώς δεν ήθελε να σε προϊδεάσει ότι κάτι έχεις.....
Απλά ακουσα τη λέξη νευρωση και κάτι μου "είπε" γι αυτό σε ρώτησα αν παίρνεις κάτι.....

Αυτά που σου είπε είναι η βαριά μορφή κατάθλιψη...
δεν είναι καλά τα φάρμακα αλλά αν μπορούν να ανακουφίσουν λίγο δεν κάνει κακό.!

----------

